# Osciloscopio con un pic y labview



## diegomr85 (Mar 22, 2006)

Saludo
Estoy intentando hacer un osciloscopio con un pic y el programa labview, y no tengo mucha idea sobre el tema.
    Me gustaria saber cuanto es el tiempo máximo que tarda el convertidor  A/D del pic 16f877, la señal de analogica a digital. He mirado en la hoja de caracteristica y no lo he encontrado.   

    También me gustaria saber sobre el convertidor, si tiene dos vref una + y otra -, y considero la vref-=0voltios, cual es la vref maxima que se puede aplicar.

Otra duda que tengo es el tiempo que tarda el pic en mandar un dato al pc por el  protocolo rs-232, a 9600baud rate.

Si alguien puede ayudarme en algunas de esas dudas lo agradeceria.

Muchas gracias al foro, y a las personas que intervienen.


----------



## Raflex (Mar 27, 2006)

Hola, el tiempo de muestreo de ese pic depende del oscilador o cristal que uses, puedes seleccionar entre varios tiempos de muestreo mediante el conversion clock selection bit (pagina 128 de la hoja de datos), los voltajes de referencia que mencionas se usan cuando estan configurados los comparadores, para el caso del adc no se utilizan estos voltajes de referencia.

Ahora lo que tienes que elegir es la manera de transmitir los datos a la pc, es decir, si vas a utilizar transmision serie o paralelo, labview ya trae las librerias para manejo del puerto paralelo para que no batalles mucho en esa parte.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 27, 2006)

Raflex dijo:
			
		

> Hola, el tiempo de muestreo de ese pic depende del oscilador o cristal que uses, puedes seleccionar entre varios tiempos de muestreo mediante el conversion clock selection bit (pagina 128 de la hoja de datos), los voltajes de referencia que mencionas se usan cuando estan configurados los comparadores, para el caso del adc no se utilizan estos voltajes de referencia.
> 
> Ahora lo que tienes que elegir es la manera de transmitir los datos a la pc, es decir, si vas a utilizar transmision serie o paralelo, labview ya trae las librerias para manejo del puerto paralelo para que no batalles mucho en esa parte.



A partir de que versión le incorporaron el puerto paralelo, yo tengo la 5.1 y la 6 pero no lo traen.

La 7.1 lo incluye????

Otra pregunta, cuál es el nombre completo de la aplicación para compilar los proyectos en LabView?? o es Plug-in??  Si ya se tiene el LabView, permiten bajar el compilador gratis o también lo cobran???

Saludos


----------



## Raflex (Mar 27, 2006)

Desde la 6.1, la 7.1 lo trae tambien y con un ejemplo de como funciona.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 27, 2006)

Raflex dijo:
			
		

> Desde la 6.1, la 7.1 lo trae tambien y con un ejemplo de como funciona.



La 6.1??? caray, yo uso esa y no lo he visto. Gracias pro el dato ahora mismo la checo.

Saludos y Buena tarde


----------



## Raflex (Mar 27, 2006)

Se encuentra en el panel de diagrama, entras al submenu Advance de la paleta de funciones, luego en port I/O.

Saludos


----------



## karl87 (Nov 23, 2009)

te recomiendo que uses un PIC18f4550 0 de esta familia, ya que tiene capacidad de realizar muestreo bueno usando el puerto usb, asi teer una comunicacion con Labview suerte


----------

